# Cutting keyway in motor spindle



## JimM (Jun 28, 2009)

Following on from my previous thread I've now managed to turn down the motor spindle to the correct diameter (thanks to everyone who gave advice) 

Now I need to cut a 4mmx2mm keyway into the spindle. My idea was to fabricate some sort of mount so I could attach a Dremel/rotary tool to the cross slide of the lathe and use a 4mm slot cutter - however thought I'd throw it out to you guys to see if there is a better solution.

Also the remenants of the original keyway are still on the spindle. A flat approx 8mm wide and .5mm deep, I was going to cut the new keyway down the centre of this but would I be better starting afresh 180degress round from this.

Cheers

Jim


----------



## John S (Jun 28, 2009)

Seeing as you don't have a setup and have got to fabricate something for this one off just use a parting tool on it's side and plane the keyway in with the spindle locked.

Very light cuts by racking the saddle back and forwards, it's a pin but it doesn't take that long, probably quicker than making a mount for a dremel that will probably cut oversize anyway given dremel bearings <g>

And yes make a fresh start.

John S.


----------



## JimM (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the reply John

Didn't have a parting tool wide enough but ground down a suitable shaped tool from HSS and gradually shaved away a slot. Not perfect but it will do the job (hopefully !)

Cheers

Jim


----------

